# Young Horse .. Old Rider



## Sendero (Jan 16, 2009)

When I was a very young man I owned and rode a great deal. Now that I have retired, I would like to get a horse, and one for my wife so that we can ride together. She has owned a horse also, but many years ago. I still ride about 2 times a year and feel comfortable, but next year I will be 70 years old. My young wife is 56.

I have studied the cost of owning a horse for a few months, and, of course, it scared me to death. But, we have about decided to go with it. My question is, to what age do you think I could still be a safe rider? I am wiry, incredibly healthy, and fit. My wife is also.

Am I being unrealistic or foolish? I would like to hear from older riders. We are looking at Quarter Horses, and western riding gear.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

As long as you can physically climb into the saddle and can take care of a horse (or pay somebody to do it for you), I don't see why you can't ride. I wouldn't reccomend getting a young horse, though.


----------



## Sendero (Jan 16, 2009)

I guess I was kidding about the young horse. But I don't want an old kid's pony, either. I was thinking 8 to 12 years of age, well trained and calm.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not really old so I can't give you personal advice, but it sounds like you are fit enough to ride. A fall might be bad though...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I just turned 51 so I can attest to the old farts can still ride rule :lol: I would recommend you look into a gaited horse though. Nothing wrong with a trusty QH but a gaited breed will be easier on older hips and knees. We ride Rocky/Kentucky mountain horses and have been very happy with them. 
There are many wonderful gaited breeds out there, have a look see :lol:
As far as age, I was told by a wise horse women that a horse doesn't grow a brain till they are 10 so I think that would be a good age to start at. I like a nice 8-10 year old. My mare will be turning 10 this spring and you can regularly see the light bulb coming on now :lol:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

My husband's aunt is in her 60s and rides all the time. I would suggest a gaited horse or a short horse like a haflinger. I know a lot of older couples getting haflingers because they are short to the ground, strong, very friendly and willing and very easy keepers which will keep your feed bill lower than other breeds.


----------



## Sendero (Jan 16, 2009)

The gaited horse idea sounds good. I will look into that aspect immediately. Thanks.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

the 8+ age range sounds good depending on training and temperament. I've ridden a 16 y/o who was more hyper than most 4 y/os


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> ...As far as age, I was told by a wise horse women that a horse doesn't grow a brain till they are 10 so I think that would be a good age to start at.


Well, I'm only 54, but I don't see my riding days ending anytime soon (knock on wood). I love riding and caring for our three Paint mares, from our 14 yr old finished/seasoned, ex-penner that you can riding anywhere without having to think at all, to our 6 yr old great trail horse...just adding the miles/experience till she reaches 10 and get's that brain , to our 4 yr old green broke (project) one, good on the trail, and learning about riding alone and in the 'real' world.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

My husband will be 71 this year. I'll be 45 this year. We joke that I look younger but my body's older than my hubby's. Our daughter got her first horse this last year. Hubby never owned a horse but he has bragged for years that he was a Rough Rider as a kid. He spent summers at a camp out west and rode all summer. 

Our daughter's horse will be four this year. If you're able, get a horse. Make plans though. Take lessons and have a trainer help you select your horse(s). Make sure you have plans for your horse(s) if something happens to you or your young wife. Wear a helmet. :wink:

Most of all, have fun and be safe!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

My mom rode into her 60's somewhere before she hurt her hip downhill skiing. There's a guy up here who is about 80(?) and so arthritic that some days he has to ask his horse to lie down for him to mount! On rides I see lots and lots of people older than I am. I am 45.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Sendero said:


> Am I being unrealistic or foolish? I would like to hear from older riders. We are looking at Quarter Horses, and western riding gear.


Well I started younger and am not a spring chicken anymore, but if you can get a safe horse and take it easy ( have the heat rubs handy in the beginning :lol: ) then you should be fine.


----------



## kilyde (Apr 27, 2008)

Age is only a number and you only get one shot at this life so you might as well do the things you enjoy! I have seen old people at age 25 and young people at age 90, its all in how you want to live. Look into riding clubs in your area, its a great way to meet people and go on organized trail rides with seasoned riders that can help you and answer any questions.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that if you have the opportunity and are able, then go for it. You have the right idea to look for a slightly older horse who has seen and done lots of things. But it sometimes depends on the horse, I have a 6yo mustang with about 45 rides that I would put an amature on before I would put them on my 15yo QH. Just use your common sense about the horse and you will do fine. Have fun.


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Another nice thing about most gaited breeds for older farts. Some are not built as wide as other breeds, sloping front shoulders can make for not as wide of a body. Much easier on old hips in the saddle for many hours. 
Depending on your size I would look at lighter breeds like Icelandic horses, Pasos, or maybe a smaller mountain horse. Closer to the ground seems like it hurts less if you fall. To quote a pretty good cowboy...

" When you’re young and you fall off a horse, you may break something. When you’re my age and you fall off…., you splatter." Roy Rogers....


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Sorry to double post but I didn't start riding until 5-6 years ago, and I'm 49.
The man I took lessons from is now around 74 and still breaking colts. He still does Cowboy Mounted Shooting and is in the CMS hall of fame. His wife and he raise Peruvian Pasos they have around 60 horses now and still do lessons. It was the best money I ever spent in my life, other than our four Rocky Mountain Horses.:lol:


----------



## Sendero (Jan 16, 2009)

I have loved the responses so far, and they are very helpful ... plus very interesting. Thank you for taking the time to write. I'm learning a lot. Keep em coming.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

You should check out the 70+ rodeos! Those guys are still team roping, calf roping, and even steer wrestling!


----------



## Horsegma (Dec 1, 2008)

I too think you should go gaited! 

If that's the route you go, make sure that the horse does gait. I'm learning that not all gaited horses gait? The other people can give you a heads up on that.

Also, work on some balancing exercises. The Wii Fit board is great on that. Get a big exercise ball.

It's also nice to have a mounting block. I think it's easier on the horse and the rider all the way around.

Get a saddle with pre-turned stirrups. It helps avoid knee problems. 

Are you going to be taking care of the horses on your own property? Or, are you going to be boarding them? 

It's pretty physical to do manure every day and to pick out their hooves, etc. 

I would incorporate someone to help you look for suitable mounts for you and your wife.

I would definitely go get some lessons to refresh everything. 

Have you thought about half leasing for a trial period?

There are a lot of options for you.

Best of luck on your new adventure!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Tucker trail saddle. C-O-M-F-Y

Just thought I'd say that


----------



## somersetfarms (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree with the gaited horse, and older horse senerio. Doing research on the breeds is a lot of fun. Check out breeders of which ever breed you may be interested in, then call around to breeders of that breed. Most of them try to promote the breed besides selling them, and will be willing to let you take some lessons on their horses to see if that is a breed you may want to purchase. They can tell you the history of the breeds, the breed standard and what to look for as far as thier gaits.

I don't know how tall you and your wife are, but if you are average size I would lean towards a Tenn. Walker or Peruvian Paso, or Paso Fino. The Icelandic's are nice, but not always easy to get along with. The Foxtrotter is awesome, but I just can't seem to get comfortable with the foxtrot. Of all the horses I have ridden, I would say the Peruvian Paso has the smoothest gait. 

One thing about gaited breeds, they aren't neccessarily hot breeds, but because of the gaites they cover a lot of ground quickly. If you just want to walk and relax along the way a stock type horse may be more suitable.


----------



## Sendero (Jan 16, 2009)

Are the paso finos affectionate, like a quarter horse? Do they make good pets ... and are they good friends?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

The paso finos I've been around were great horses. They were great pets and friends. One mare was a little edgy but she was young and in heat so that's understandable. I had a blast with them though


----------

